# any geese left



## Guest (Apr 15, 2002)

just wondering if there was any snows left around !southern part of state is dry.no birds left anywhere in site


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Look hard and you might find some juvies. The remaining flocks I saw were very small, but if they're unharassed they might stick around.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

By what I saw Sat & Sun north of Hwy 2 - I think the majority are past us now.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I was out yesterday hunting north of Devils and we didn't see much. We managed to shoot a few but only saw a three flocks on the ground and maybe a dozen flying. I hate to say it but after today I'd be real suprised to hear of anyone shooting geese. I suppose they're might be a few stragglers but all in all it's over. :sad:


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I have seen a few small flocks flying over Tower the past few days. I even say a bigger (1,000) flock just east of Valley flying north. They are just going to be trickling north now, seeing that the mass has left us.


----------

